# Ammannia Gracilis or Nesaea Crassicaulis



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

By looking at the color of the shots and the shape of the flower I think this plant is a Ammannia Gracilis:


























Bye,

Juan


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Nobody know for sure if I am right ?

Bye !

Juan


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Juan, Sorry I missed this post before. That is without a doubt an Ammannia species. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=118&category=genus&spec=Ammannia

It might be senegalensis though. I think gracillis is more red than organge in color.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

thank you aaron !

when I started fertilizing the water the plant took a more reddish color.

Look:










Bye !

Juan


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That's a really nice tank you have there Juan.  Its' very colorful and vibrant.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

AaronT said:


> That's a really nice tank you have there Juan.  Its' very colorful and vibrant.


Thank you aaron !!!

But it didn't look like that a few months ago. Look at my evolution post: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/45515-180l-tank.html

Bye !

Juan


----------



## Brunoelanimal! (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello, Juan!!! How are you??
This is my first message in this forum.
Your aquarium is really beautyfoul!!! Sigo así no más, escribiendo puros monosílabos, jeje.
This forum is really nice!!!
I'm too member of the Club Rosarino de Acuarofilia (CRoA). 
Bye, Bruno!!


----------

